# Dog Bite - Should I call my ob?



## TappinMamma (Dec 24, 2002)

My dog bit me tonight,and he did draw a few drops of blood. Does anyone know if I should be concerned about weirdo bacteria or whatever could have been in his mouth, and should I call the ob tomorrow? I'm just wondering if a course of antibiotics wouldn't be a bad idea just in case something may harm the baby. I read that dogs can carry all kinds of bacteria in their mouths..... Should I call or am I just being paranoid?


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Their mouths are cleaner than ours. As long as he doesn't have rabies a dog bite is pretty safe. I never heard that about dogs carrying all kinds of bacteria. Well, I'm sure they have all kinds of bacteria but not necessarily bad kinds. And while it is unlikely he introduced something dangerous, more important, take good care of it now so that nothing gets introduced, YK? Like ordinary cut care. IME the cut from the dog's mouth is no more dangerous that if you cut your hand cutting a sandwich. But if you are worried it never hurts to call your OB.

I just found this though:

Quote:

Bites of the hand generally have a high risk for infection because of the relatively poor blood supply of many structures in the hand and anatomic considerations that make adequate cleansing of the wound difficult. In general, the better the vascular supply and the easier the wound is to clean (ie, laceration vs puncture), the lower the risk of infection.

A major concern in all bite wounds is subsequent infection. Infections can be caused by nearly any group of pathogens (bacteria, viruses, rickettsia, spirochetes, fungi). Common bacteria involved in bite wound infections include the following:

* Dog bites

o Staphylococcus

o Streptococcus

o Eikenella

o Pasteurella

o Proteus

o Klebsiella

o Haemophilus

o Enterobacter

o DF-2 or Capnocytophaga canimorsus

o Bacteroides

Clean it real good and use antibiotic ointment. Yeah, it definitely won't hurt to call the doctor just in case. How deep it the bite?


----------



## Jaimep (Feb 26, 2004)

I have been through this, with my last preg. I was bitten quite badly on the leg by a stray dog I rescued. I went to the ER, because of the puncture wounds, they cleaned it and put guaze bandage over it. And prescribed an Antibotic ointment. I also got a tetanus shot, because it was a pretty good size puntcure wound, not because it was a "Dog bite".

Since it was your dog, I would not worry. I would apply Neosporin or such and just keep it clean. I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Actually it is quite true that dog bites are full of bacteria, that is why we NEVER EVER stitch a dog bite unless it cannot be avoided.
Do not use antibiotic ointments as they tend to seal the wound and you want this to drain if there is anything to be drained. Soak the bite in a saline solution (epsom salt and warm water--or just plain old salt if it's all you have) every 2 hours for the first night, then 3x a day after that. As an antibiotic topical, you can use betadine solution as it acts against most of the more common bacterias. From your other thread I take it he's not that old, but how are his teeth and gums?? if he has alot of redness in his gums that means there is some additional bacteria and general yuckiness in his mouth.
You should be able to tell by tomorrow if it's going to be a problem, if there is alot of swelling, redness that is expanding in area around the bite wound, red streaking up your arm or any white "blister like" lesions around the bite, get in immediately to be started on antibiotics.
I just had a case of cellulitis from a cat bite, unfortunately for me, I've had many cases of bite wound cellulitis that have caused lymphatic damage to my arms and hands, but the more powerful antibiotics that work against those pathogens are not terribly safe--for someone who hasn't been bitten often through their life though, you may get lucky with just a basic penicillen.
So, soak it and when not soaking, keep it elevated and take a look in the morning.


----------



## newlife (Jun 12, 2004)

I don't agree with this at all. I hear lots of people say it, but if you actually follow a dog around and watch his/her normal activities, it will change your mind. My DF dog, is the cutest little dotson you've ever seen, and he is an inside dog, but he put the most digusting things in his mouth (things that carry germs, and bacteria,that could be harmful to us.

But anyway whenever something out of the ordinary happens during pregnancy you should call the doc. Some of the most innocent things can happen while you are not pregnant, and you turn out fine; but when you are pregnant they could cause a big problem. My cousine was bitten a few years ago by a pit bull while she was pregnant, she got some antibotics and turned out fine, but every woman is different. So just call anyway.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mara*
Their mouths are cleaner than ours. As long as he doesn't have rabies a dog bite is pretty safe. I never heard that about dogs carrying all kinds of bacteria. Well, I'm sure they have all kinds of bacteria but not necessarily bad kinds. And while it is unlikely he introduced something dangerous, more important, take good care of it now so that nothing gets introduced, YK? Like ordinary cut care. IME the cut from the dog's mouth is no more dangerous that if you cut your hand cutting a sandwich. But if you are worried it never hurts to call your OB.

I just found this though:

Clean it real good and use antibiotic ointment. Yeah, it definitely won't hurt to call the doctor just in case. How deep it the bite?


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

Right after getting the bite use peroxide and then wash it up
it would be better left open but if you needed to cover it lightly with loose gauze.
soak it in epsom salts and very warm water several times a day,
DO NOT PUT salve or ointment on it because it will seal it over and bacteria that don't like oxygen have an easier time living.
When was the last time you had a tetanus shot? If with in the last 10 years you would be considered fine. if there are signs of infection like swelling of redness around the bite then you will probably need to see a doc and probably get some abx


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Not to detract you from seeking medical attention, but they may have to report it to the health dept. or animal control or something like that, so your dog will have a record as having bitten a human. Dogs only get one free bite. :-/

This might be a state-by-state thing. My mom used to work for the Dept of Health (PA) and she used to take the dog bite reports from the docs & hospitals.


----------



## TappinMamma (Dec 24, 2002)

Thanks so much for all your help! I'll probably just call the ob and let them know it happened. Last night I got this rash all up and down my arm, but this mornign that is gone, and all I have is this HUGE bruise. Thank you for telling me not to put anything on it though, cause I probably would have


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Sarah, the bruising is actually a good sign, it means there was lots of blood flow to the area which will always be the best to dilute the bacteria.
Oh and just so you know, if you do end up seeing the doc and they try to make you report, just tell them you work with dogs and this is a job risk and you are not required to report--they may still pressure you, but you are not required (or technically allowed) to breach your clients confidentiality. The health department is unlikley to get a court order to have you release that information. I just tell them I have taken the necessary precautions and checked all vaccines are up to date. They may try to give you a hard time, but they don't push it.


----------

